# Orthopedic Bed for Dog with Hip Dysplasia



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

I have been looking around and seeing there are so many "orthopedic" beds out there. Does anyone have any suggestions?

I have a 1 year old with hip dysplasia and would need a 40" or more bed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jmcgreggor said:


> I have been looking around and seeing there are so many "orthopedic" beds out there. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> I have a 1 year old with hip dysplasia and would need a 40" or more bed.



I have two orthopedic beds and no dogs with hip dysplasia...I just like the level of comfort they seem to offer. I have a thinner mat like one and the other one is more like a basket type..All three of my dogs and the cats love them I got both of them at petsmart


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have one that I bought for Dodge, gosh, 6 years ago? It's still holding it's shape and my aussie girlie loves it ..I got it CHEAP at Ocean State Job Lot, it's the big one, 40 x something or other, I paid like 45 bucks for it,,a definite deal Masi fits across it comfortably and she's 80 lbs..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oops should have added, you can make your own pretty cheaply,,I have done that before, bought a double sized orth mattress pad, folded it in half, and just covered it with either a dog bed cover or make your own, just have to sew a square 4 sides, and velcro one for easy removal / cleaning.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> oops should have added, you can make your own pretty cheaply,,I have done that before, bought a double sized orth mattress pad, folded it in half, and just covered it with either a dog bed cover or make your own, just have to sew a square 4 sides, and velcro one for easy removal / cleaning.



Wow making one is a great idea too. I actually kinda scored. Drs Foster and Smith were running a sale on their orthopedic deluxe mattress. Normally 179.99 for $99 and another 10% off. So I went that way. I'm really thinking of making one for my other dog now that you said that.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I have two orthopedic beds and no dogs with hip dysplasia...I just like the level of comfort they seem to offer. I have a thinner mat like one and the other one is more like a basket type..All three of my dogs and the cats love them I got both of them at petsmart



I got an "orthopedic" one from Petsmart for my other dog. I felt that I spent way too much and it only lasted 6 months before it started to sink =(


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

yep, easy easy to make one, especially when you can find the mattress part on sale. 

When my Dodgie man was elderly and had occasional accidents, I covered the mattress with a garbage bag and then put a cover over that, kept it waterproof, altho I guess you could probably find like waterproof crib sheets.

Speaking of, a friend of mine bought a CRIB mattress and made THAT into a doggie bed


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I have this one for Mikko:
Giant Orthopedic Dog Bed w/ Headrest - Oh My Dog Supplies

It's a bit pricey (it was on sale when I bought it), but it is really comfy! I've had to sleep on it before (foster dog wouldn't sleep in his crate without me next to him) and I think it's more comfortable than my own mattress.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DogPedic-Sleep-System-Memory-Foam-Bed-Large-/290696441832


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jmcgreggor said:


> I got an "orthopedic" one from Petsmart for my other dog. I felt that I spent way too much and it only lasted 6 months before it started to sink =(


I think I'm going to attempt to make one, but I've had one of them from petsmart for about 5 years now with no problems


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

kr16 said:


> Just saw this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DogPedic-Sleep-System-Memory-Foam-Bed-Large-/290696441832


This is not a bad deal!!


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I think I'm going to attempt to make one, but I've had one of them from petsmart for about 5 years now with no problems



Maybe I just picked out the wrong one. It was $120.00 so maybe I just expected more for that price.

I ordered the deluxe orthopedic from Dr fosters and Smith after reading reviews. 4.8 outta 5 stars. Also found out one of my friends has the same bed and has had it for over four years with a bigger dog than mine. No sagging. 

The crib bed is a great idea bit my guy def needs some memory foam that's supportive. Even when he sleeps on my bed (once in a blue moon) he has issues getting up with the springs compressing. 

I should get the bed in a week so ill have to let you guys know.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Do you have a Costco near you? They have bath mats made with memory foam. They aren't real thick but they are nice and cushy, and a real bargain at around $13 each. I believe they are 36" x 22" or something like that. I use them in my 36" wire crates and they fit perfectly. Machine washable too. You could get two and sew/tape them together for a big dog bed. Sometimes Costco has a larger version, a memory foam area rug around 5' x 8', but it is about $50.


----------



## Jmcgreggor (Apr 24, 2012)

Just wanted to give an update. I ended up getting the Deluxe Quilted Orthopedic bed from Drs Foster and Smith (on Sale luckily). I have to say I am very pleased. The cover is nice and thick...almost like a canvas. The support is amazing. Dio wasn't too sure of it at first (is about 6" tall) so I layed down on it and boy it was more comfortable than my own bed! Even with my weight, it didn't compact to the floor. I have a feeling this is going to give him poor hips a lot of support and make it easier to get up and down.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the info on the Costco bath mats -- I'm going to look and maybe pick up a couple for a "topper" to my crib mattresses. Our dogs LOVE those, and the mats will give them a little more cush!


----------

